# carbon fiber hood



## Guest (Jul 31, 2002)

where could i find a carbon fiber hood at a good price? so far the only place i have been able to find it is at mmrusa.com for $595


----------



## nss200sx (Jul 16, 2002)

damn and thats b 4 shipping...so sad glad i gotthe hook up for mine


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i can get one from fiberimages.


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

Where did you find one that was cheaper than $595??????


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

that is what it looks like.. the hood from Fiber Images.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Im def. leaning towards the carbon fiber once I get the car kit and paint done....How much can U get it for LIU?????


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

do you know if they make fiberglass hoods for a b14.....


----------



## Green_Lantern (Jun 6, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *do you know if they make fiberglass hoods for a b14..... *


Whats the weight differences between the hoods?

TIA


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

I believe the CF hood is 13lbs lighter than stock.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Green_Lantern said:


> *
> 
> Whats the weight differences between the hoods?
> 
> TIA *


a CF hood is a little lighter than a fiberglass,,,, but fiberglass is lighter than stock!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2002)

the shipping weight of the carbon fiber hood from mmrusa.com is 12 lbs


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

iono how much i can get them for yet.. i emailed fiberimages and hopefully get them soon.

carbon fiber hood weigh a grip load lighter than stock and stronger as well.. fiberglass hood lighter than stock heavier than carbon fiber and not as strong as carbon fiber.

weight. i dunno yet


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I just ordered mine from mmrusa.com, and it was $712.00 shipped.

Insurance is paying for it


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *I just ordered mine from mmrusa.com, and it was $712.00 shipped.
> 
> Insurance is paying for it  *


Just had to SHOW OFF huh...lol BUT why did it come out to $7 everyone else seems to be saying $5-6


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

How are you getting insurance to pay for it? If they are paying, i dont care how much it costs....


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Some body backed into him and he had all his parts covered by his ins.... Wish I could do that


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yea, what he said!  I pay a bit more a month, and my deductable is a bit higher to have it covered. The parts have to be bolted to the car. All of my aftermarket stuff (inc. wheels, front end, custom rear trim, carbon fiber hood, intake, audio/soon to be video system, etc...) is covered.
It should be outta the shop on the 10th!

It was $595 + 117.00 for s&h....


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Dang man, I feel your pain. Someone hit my car in the middle of the night. I got lucky myself. They repaced my CV boots, tire, pulled many dents out of my car, and repainted that side. I've had something like this happen three times. The second time, it bought me my 200SX. 

What insurance agency do you use? I dont think State Farm replaces aftermarket products. Other than that I really dont have a reason to leave them. They are quite reasonable about getting things taken care of for me.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Believe it or not....GEICO

sorry I strayed off the topic...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

GEICO? really? i wonder if allstate covers aftermarket parts.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

thank God I use them to.......
and plus they are cheaper than other ins. comp. around here

theyonly charge me 117.00 a month for full covrage...


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

About the carbon fiber hood, I have a question. Is it more or less conductive than the steel hood? What I mean is, will it cause more or less heat to build up underneath the hood of the car?
I would imagine carbon fiber would cause more heat build up than steel, but I'm not sure.

Also selrider99 are you over 25? And did you specifically ask them if they covered aftermarket parts or did you find out after the accident?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

The engine bay gets hotter with the CF hood compared to stock. 
Not really good for a daily driven car I guess.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

aminidab said:


> *About the carbon fiber hood, I have a question. Is it more or less conductive than the steel hood? What I mean is, will it cause more or less heat to build up underneath the hood of the car?
> I would imagine carbon fiber would cause more heat build up than steel, but I'm not sure.
> 
> Also selrider99 are you over 25? And did you specifically ask them if they covered aftermarket parts or did you find out after the accident? *


They do cover aftermarket parts but only upto a certain amount of money...(not sure what it is) 

I am only 23 but i got it under my mom....(thank God)
they wanted 245 a month under my name!!!!!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *The engine bay gets hotter with the CF hood compared to stock.
> Not really good for a daily driven car I guess. *


YO so a carbon hood will make the car lighter but will heat up your engine more----than wuts the point of doing it?? I mean does the less weight out do the extra heat you'll be bringing the engine....????


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

The heat is only an issue if you live in Arazona and drive it daily to and from work...


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

i wonder how bad the engine bay would do with a CF hood here in Dallas... I know it isn't as hot as in AZ, but it gets pretty friggin hot during the summer. BTW, how good are teh CF hoods during the winter with ice and such?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i was planning on finding some local people around here to convince the people of fiberimages or wherever they make carbon fiber hoods to build a inward scoop. like the Veilside hoods with the V facing downwards. i dont know who would like that idea but i think it be awesome.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Okay yall.....ready to puke. FULL COVERAGE. $315.....every six months! One benefit for being older. AND no accidents.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

here is the style im talkin about that i would like to see made in Carbon Fiber for our car


























i love that hood.. and love that kit.. wish it was made for the Sentras and 200 SX but that is sort of what the vader style look like as well. i know it a civic but still i like it


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

like the hood design, but the front bumper makes me sick.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i knew not everyone like this front bumper but i like it alot. call me weird and all that ish not gonna change my way of thought.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Ya know. Not being picky here, but. Where are the wiper hose nossles? I know the first day I take it out, i'd get stuck behind some crap-ass dump truck that would spray crap all over my windshield. Anyone?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Sorry, I'm talking about the fiberimages one. This one.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Ooh.. iono.. prob they did somethin to re-route it under the hood like the 94 integras. i really dont know


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, I keep my car in a garage, so snow and ice are not really an issue. I just know that on 80 degree days in Seattle, it gets really hot under the hood. The engine temp seems to stay normal.
I've been told that UV rays are not good for the CF hoods though...


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

DAMN IM in MIAMI--we barely have a winter around here. Its practically summer all year--give or take a month.. I use my car everyday and from wut 1CLN is saying It doesnt seem like a carbon hood is that great of an idea anymore....

LIU--I like that hood too --BUT Ive never seen it in CArbon fiber--THAT would be ILL.......


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *DAMN IM in MIAMI--we barely have a winter around here. Its practically summer all year--give or take a month.. I use my car everyday and from wut 1CLN is saying It doesnt seem like a carbon hood is that great of an idea anymore....
> 
> LIU--I like that hood too --BUT Ive never seen it in CArbon fiber--THAT would be ILL....... *


I'm not saying don't do it, just realize that it may take allot more care than an OEM hood.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Oh alright--maybe a CAI and a carcover when parked may help with the heat to the engine--is there anything else U would suggest???


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2002)

ok yall off topic but i'm curious about that insurance thing. i'm only 18 but no wrecks on my record where do you think would be the best place to get insurance? currently i'm paying about $850 every 6 months


----------



## 97PocketRocket (Jul 31, 2002)

> ok yall off topic but i'm curious about that insurance thing. i'm only 18 but no wrecks on my record where do you think would be the best place to get insurance? currently i'm paying about $850 every 6 months


Well, insurance with a clean record for a guy is always steep (despite the fact that the federal insurance comission has proven that women drivers have a worse overall record than men do...I hate insurance mafias, hehe) until you hit about 25, mine went from about what you're paying to less than 1/3 of that by the time I was 26. You might try Progressive and Geico, they can probably get your rate reduced a little but I wouldn't expect a dramatically lower price 

It annoys me to see a 16 year old girl with the exact same car and insurance company living in the same area as a 16 year old guy and she pays like 3/4 what he does for insurance...let's form a class action suit for sexism =P


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

97PocketRocket said:


> * It annoys me to see a 16 year old girl with the exact same car and insurance company living in the same area as a 16 year old guy and she pays like 3/4 what he does for insurance...let's form a class action suit for sexism =P *


Well, if you saw my wife, mother, mother-inlaw, sister, sister-inlaw and aunt drive, you'd understand why there insurance is lower. put, put, put, put.......damn car barely breaks 3000 rpm.


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

sentra95GXE you can check quotes online at progressive.com or geico.com.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2002)

Nice headlights liu, nis-knack? Im waitin for mine but rich is laggin like a mo fo!!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

kdudl 

that not my car.. i wish it was but it isnt. hehe


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2002)

I wish it was mine 2!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

not mine, but those are nis-knacks crystal H4 headlights and crystal corners (both discontinued)


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey.. nis knacks dont make crystal clear headlight no more?

how come?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i dont think they made enough money....thats why they stopped the projectors as well and the crystal clear corner....


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

dang that sux.. i wanted crystal clears.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

mine are crysal clear i would love to keep them and get another grill but thats not possible....due to the shape of the headlight...
i am going to have to get projectors and a new grill...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *dang that sux.. i wanted crystal clears. *


You can get them from Mossy Nissan for $350 a pair.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

way 2 much.. i rather get the projectors with that money.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

do the Mossy crystal clears look just like the ones on that fiberimages car?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *do the Mossy crystal clears look just like the ones on that fiberimages car? *


I would imagine that they do...


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

The car on FiberImages website is mine. The supplier Nis-Knacks was having make the lights had a bad fire. This is why they are no longer available. They use H-4 bulbs and you have to rewire to use them. I put HID bulbs in mine. 
The shipping should be $100 for the FiberImages hoods anywhere in the US.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

does motivational make it's own products?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

nis-knacks used to make this one piece headlamp assembly for the I30/A32 Maxima. I wish they would make something like that for our cars. Can we get a company to make something like this for us? Here's a pic of the A32 one:


----------

